# Reset remotely



## like2watch (Dec 23, 2011)

I decided on Tivo 8 years ago because of the Desktop capability for out of home. In that time the box crashes (now using Bolt) once in a while. When I’m there it is not a problem. A few years back it happened while I was gone but someone was staying in my house so got it rebooted. A couple of days ago, just after beginning a long trip, it crashed, but there’s no one in my home to reboot. I had a conversation with support and made the suggestion that engineers should implement a remote reboot. There seems to be a possible software solution, as long as the box can see TCP requests. Or maybe a hardware/firmware solution?


----------



## Ky_Shag (Jan 26, 2012)

Add a smart plug that you can control from your phone


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Smart plug that can handle amps.

However, most of the time the problem will not be helped by a hard reboot. Oftentimes, the pairing of the remote device breaks and it can't be paired if you are away from the network the TiVo is on. You will not be able to fix the problem remotely. You will not be able to fix the problem by repairing until you get home to the TiVo's network, and repair that network to your remote device that you use when you are away from home and the TiVo's network.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Joe3 said:


> However, most of the time the problem will not be helped by a hard reboot. Oftentimes, the pairing of the remote device breaks and it can't be paired if you are away from the network the TiVo is on. You will not be able to fix the problem remotely. You will not be able to fix the problem by repairing until you get home to the TiVo's network, and repair that network to your remote device that you use when you are away from home and the TiVo's network.


I think the OP means rebooting the TiVo from a remote location, not anything to do with the remote control.

You can reboot it from the Remote -> Info tab in kmttg. Not sure if it works on the Hydra user interface.


----------



## like2watch (Dec 23, 2011)

Ky_Shag said:


> Add a smart plug that you can control from your phone


I have a note to self to do that when I get back. I have a few spare plugs.

When I got back I found a strange situation. There was an error code C224 and a message having to do with the fact that the communication capability had failed. The box had actually continued to record until the guide data ran out and could not be updated.

I have applied a timer to power cycle it in the middle of the night.


----------



## like2watch (Dec 23, 2011)

ggieseke said:


> I think the OP means rebooting the TiVo from a remote location, not anything to do with the remote control.
> 
> You can reboot it from the Remote -> Info tab in kmttg. Not sure if it works on the Hydra user interface.


I've never tried kmttg - guess I will now. Doc says that v2.4b fixed Hydra issue - "Previously would not work at all for TiVos running Hydra software."

I decided not to attempt that. We were able to survive being away by streaming.


----------

